# New Year's Eve Mileage



## Nick K (Nov 8, 2015)

For miles driven on New Year's Eve (Dec. 31, 2015), are they deducted on the 2015 or 2016 taxes? Just confused since the money earned on that day wasn't actually paid until 1/5/16.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Both.

Miles driven before midnight, 2015
midnight to quitting time, 2016

IRS gives mileage deduction based on the calendar year you incurred the expense, not when you got paid by anybody.


----------

